# Anyone have experience with Acme Prints? Thoughts?



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have been pricing around all of the different screen printing services and I am very interested in Acme Prints. (Acme Prints - Home).. but before I choose to go with them/build a business relationship with them, I was wondering if anyone can speak from experience of using Acme Prints for a job or many jobs? Or if anyone has heard any stories?

I will be having my shirts printed on american apparel 2001 and have them re-sew woven labels on the neck, as well as sew on woven bottom hem labels.

The pricing seems competitive and the support seems very nice and honest from what I have seen so far! I wanted some custom boxes printed on by them as well for complete fulfillment and they were very honest with there answer of how the plastisol wouldn't hold up on such a surface... So far the prices and support impress me, can anyone speak from there experiences or what they have heard?

any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## StormFactory (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Joey - did you ever end up using Acme Prints? I'm curious about their service and products as well. Thanks.


----------



## Firestrike (Aug 22, 2011)

We used Acme for a small print run (200 pieces) last year. Shirts all came out great, two separate one color designs on both light and dark Gildan 5000s with Plastisol. Not sure if they offer other inking options. Very competitive pricing, although a little slow in turnaround time. Not sure that they keep blanks in inventory, think they had to order ours. 

We're currently looking at them again for a new design, waiting to hear back on whether or not they will remove tags and print an interior label for us, and at what cost.


----------



## Fredd (Jan 27, 2011)

I exchanged 1 email with Tyler over at Acme last week, he seemed interested in taking us on for a job, but I haven't heard back since. I emailed him back yesterday morning, still no reply. I don't know what's going on with these guys anymore.


----------



## acmeprints (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry for the trouble, Fredd. Tyler was "relieved of his duties" soon after he started due to poor customer service like you got. Check out our reviews on Yelp, Google, DexKnows, MerchantCircle, MojoPages, etc for reviews from the public. They are excellent across the board. 
Feel free to contact me directly if you'd prefer.
Sorry again that you had issues.
Dan


----------



## chrispike1990 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Guys 
My Names Chris Pike and I own Struck Dollar Clothing 
Visit Our Facebook Page 
http://www.facebook.com/StruckDollarClothing2013?ref=hl
Also visit our big cartel site 
www.struckdollarclothing.bigcartel.com


----------

